# Plopping curly hair??



## suzukigrrl (Apr 7, 2006)

Ya' learn something new every day! I just heard about "plopping" curly hair http://www.naturallycurly2.com/curls...les.php?id=140

Does anyone do this regularly?? Does it really make a difference??


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 7, 2006)

I usually scrunch my hair in a towel..(bend my head over, and hold a towel under the ends &amp; scrunch) but I never tied it up like they do. I'm gonna have to try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks Katy! Cool tip!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 7, 2006)

hummmm I likey! I'll try it tomorow! Thanks for the awesome tip !


----------



## smilingface (Apr 8, 2006)

I do this sometimes. It really does help define the curl. Just make sure you use either a t-shirt, aquis towel or microfiber towel. This helps with frizz. After I do this I air dry. Some people blowdry with a diffuser.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok, well I tried it last night after showering. I put some product in my hair and then wrapped it up like in link. I used an old cut up flannel sheet because all my towels were too bulky. I think it made a difference. I noticed a lot more nice curls, but the really nice ones didn't seem to last very long. My hair still looks nice though. The only problem was that I had a hard time keeping the flannel wrapped up on my head. It kept falling off. I'm going to see if I can attach some elastic or something next time.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 8, 2006)

Maybe using an old sheet or thin towel will help it stay on. I will have to try it one of these days.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 9, 2006)

I used a big hair clip to hold the end together at the back. I remember seeing different types of hair wraps and things like that at the hair supply store. I'm thinking of maybe checking those out to see how they work and if they would work for this purpose.


----------



## redspiralz (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow thats really cool I am going to try that!


----------



## TransitioningK (Apr 9, 2006)

It really does work. I use an old t-shirt to plop with. I notice more volume at the roots, my curls are not as stiff from the styling products, and I have more curl definition.


----------



## redspiralz (Apr 9, 2006)

I just want to know ,like how long do you do this, until your hair is dry or just enough to get the extra moisture out. I'm concerned that the hair will get too much vlume at the root and then look funky.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 9, 2006)

ok I was a rebel and used my turbie towel...it's awesome! It even holds it as long as you'd like. I took a nap with it on! lol! Then when I woke up I let my hair down and it was still kid of damp, but not frizzy and bed head as it would have been with nothing but wet hair on the pillow.

It was a nice gentle way for my hair to dry. I touched it up a bit and ( tried) to style it. Turned out ok. Not too frizzy If anything I'd say it's softer...maybe the plop or maybe my leave in conditoner...I don't care cause I love it! lol!

Thanks again for the idea! :satisfied:

Luv Anne-Marie


----------



## redspiralz (Apr 9, 2006)

Okay I have a question.

When you twist the towel, are you twisting you hair too, or is your hai just staying on top of your head the whole time , plastered on the top?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't think you are supposed to be twisting your hair. Just the ends of the towel to make it tight on your head. It was hard for me though, because I ended up with a bunch of hair that ended up getting caught in the part of the towel that I was trying to twist. It took me a couple of tries to get all my hair on top of my head under the towel.

And Anne-Marie, great to hear that it worked so well for you!


----------



## LVA (Apr 9, 2006)

o ... my post disappeared ,,, so i'm just gonna reply again

..... thx for the tip!!


----------



## redspiralz (Apr 12, 2006)

I've been doing this the past few days and I really have noticed a difference, my curls have more volume at the roots which is always a prob for me and they aren't nearly as frizzy as they usually are. I luv this!!!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep, I've been doing it for a while; didn't kow it had a name until now, so thank you for that, lol!!

I just run some conditioner (leave in) in my hair, wrap the towel as a turban and do my thing in the house for a bit and take the towel off and shazaaam!! Curly-Girl!

I get a lot of definition with my curls, which is hard for me because of the several hair patterns I have.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm noticing a lot more volume in my roots too. I usually only leave the thing on for an hour and then it starts driving me crazy!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 1, 2006)

This idea really worked. I curled my hair after many weeks of straightning it and my curls looked awsome! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## so-char (May 1, 2006)

excellent, I must try this ! I usually just scrunch moose in it when its damp, which gives me lots of curls but I guess I will see if this makes it any better !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 1, 2006)

I've never plopped before. lol Thanks for the link. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 6, 2006)

That's so cool! I wish I had curly hair


----------



## elljmz (May 10, 2006)

My hair is naturally curly (think Juliana Marguiles) and this does *not *work for me. When I take my hair down it stays all clumped up like a nest. Glad it works for some though!


----------



## buttercup972 (May 11, 2006)

Oooh, never done this before. Trying it tomorrow :satisfied:


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 11, 2006)

I've never tried this but it sounds like a good idea for the summer especially.


----------



## thePinkcess (May 12, 2006)

would it be bad if I did this at night and then slept with the towel on while my hair is still wet? Then taking it out in the morning?? Since I'm not a morning-shower person!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 12, 2006)

I do it at night and only leave my hair up for a few hours while I read or watch tv. The times that I've accidentally feel asleep with my hair wrapped up it was still a bit damp in the morning.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 12, 2006)

cool! i have ti try this one day

when i want my hair curly, i just put mousse in it..turn my head upside down and use a diffuser til its dried. then i flip it back up and and some hair spray for hold.


----------



## thePinkcess (May 12, 2006)

hmm does it still have the same effect as when you do it in the morning right after you shower?? thanks btw!


----------



## Kaede (May 12, 2006)

What is an aquis towel?


----------

